# iPhone se 2



## Manu56972 (8 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour étant donné qu’Apple compte sortir au mois de mars 2020 un SE 2 ou 9 basé sur le design de l’iPhone 8 avec un écran de 4,7“ mais avec un processeur plus récent je voulais savoir si ça vaut toujours le coup d’acheter ce modèle ou si il fallait plutôt pencher pour le 8 plus?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

Manu56972 a dit:


> Bonjour étant donné qu’Apple compte sortir au mois de mars 2020 un SE 2 ou 9 basé sur le design de l’iPhone 8 avec un écran de 4,7“ mais avec un processeur plus récent je voulais savoir si ça vaut toujours le coup d’acheter ce modèle ou si il fallait plutôt pencher pour le 8 plus?


Ah , vous êtes voyant ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2019)

Manu56972 a dit:


> Bonjour étant donné qu’Apple compte sortir au mois de mars 2020 un SE 2 ou 9 basé sur le design de l’iPhone 8 avec un écran de 4,7“ mais avec un processeur plus récent je voulais savoir si ça vaut toujours le coup d’acheter ce modèle ou si il fallait plutôt pencher pour le 8 plus?


Ça dépend si tu cherches un petit écran, ou pas (et attention aux rumeurs, pas toujours justes…)


----------



## Manu56972 (8 Décembre 2019)

Certes Les je suis d’accord sur le fait que se ne sont que des rumeurs pour les moment mais les analystes que nous les donne sont souvent très bien informer et je ne voudrais pas regretter mon achat si cet iPhone venait à sortir car dans ce cas l’iPhone 8 classique n’aurait plus grand intérêt je pense. Donc selon vous à part l’ecran es que l’iPhone 8 Plus ce différencie d’avantage part rapport au 8 Technologiquement parlant


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

C'est jamais évident de choisir , après si vous n'êtes pas pressé pour votre achat le mieux est d'attendre


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2019)

Il me semble que l'intérêt du 8+ versus le 8 c'était d'abord sa taille. Le reste était (quasiment) identique.


----------



## Manu56972 (8 Décembre 2019)

Après recherches Le 8 plus a 3go de RAM contre 2go sur le 8, le mode portrait avec Éclairage de portrait ce qui n’est pas le cas pour le 8, une meilleure définition de l’écran, une meilleur autonomie, et un double capteur photo similaire à l’iPhone X. Dans toute ces différence l’iPhone 8 Plus serais le plus similaire technologique au nouvel iPhone qui devrais être présenté mise à part que celui-ci aurait la puce A13. Le 8 plus à quand même un plus avec le double capteur photos qui ne serais pas présent pour le nouveau modèle (car celui-ci reprendrais le design de 8) ainsi que le taille d’écran supérieur et la définition FULL HD


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Décembre 2019)

iPhone 8 plus la  taille de l'écran est de 5,5, difficile à suivre tout ça : taille écran, puce, quelle est la priorité ?
De toute façon les appareils déjà sur le marché sont plus que performants, et le prochain, il va faire le café aussi ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2019)

Si tu n'as pas besoin d'iPhone aujourd'hui, attends, il y auras toujours mieux plus tard.


----------



## lostOzone (11 Décembre 2019)

Les rumeurs se sont avérées fausses à plusieurs reprises sur le SE2. D’ailleurs on parle de SE2 mais en fait maintenant ça serait un successeur du 8. 
Par contre je ne voie pas l’intérêt pour Apple d’investir dans le développement d’un nouveau produit alors que le 8 suffit. Ils sont capables de garder des vieux produits au catalogue très longtemps.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Par contre je ne voie pas l’intérêt pour Apple d’investir dans le développement d’un nouveau produit alors que le 8 suffit. Ils sont capables de garder des vieux produits au catalogue très longtemps.


Une entreprise qui n'investie pas et ne développe pas de nouveaux produits , c'est la faillite


----------



## Manu56972 (13 Décembre 2019)

a La sortie de l’iPhone se premier du nom l’iPhone 5s ne représenter plus du tout un achat  intéressant Et j’ai bien peur qu’avec la sortie d’un SE2 ou 9 sur base d’iPhone 8 cela fasse exactement la même chose avec le 8. Mais là il y’a le 8 plus pensées vous que celui-ci valent toujours le coup même après la sortie d’un potentiel iPhone low cost sur base d’iPhone 8?


----------

